# Boundary Creek Road Closure



## RiverShuttles (May 8, 2015)

We had some customers call, the Forest Service turned them away from going into Boundary Creek. It has been closed for a fire. Also our crew was in Stanley and could see a fire burning North of Stanley. Bummer!! No way in with the road also closed at Lowman for the Pioneer Fire. Not sure if they are allowing folks to fly into Indian Creek. Anyone else have any information?


----------



## RiverShuttles (May 8, 2015)

*Boundary Creek Road*

I have gotten a little more information on the road closure to Boundary Creek. The fire at Park Creek apparently jumped the highway. They are working hard and hopefully Highway 21 by Park Creek will be open soon.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

keep us posted... heading up to corn creek the morning of the 11th. coming from boise, so hopefully the highway is open by then.


----------



## tteton (May 16, 2014)

Thanks Rivershuttles!


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

Right now the only way to Stanley from Boise is thru sun valley. Not sure about getting from stanley to boundary. Also not sure if u could go from cascade to boundary via landmark road. 
And why would flying in to Indian be closed. Unless smoke keeps you on the tarmac waiting to clear.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

boicatr said:


> Right now the only way to Stanley from Boise is thru sun valley. Not sure about getting from stanley to boundary. Also not sure if u could go from cascade to boundary via landmark road.
> And why would flying in to Indian be closed. Unless smoke keeps you on the tarmac waiting to clear.


Maybe they ground them if they are fighting from the air with slurry bombers or helicopters?


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Highway 21 was closed between Stanley and the turn off to Boundary Creek, but the highway is open with a pilot car. 
InciWeb the Incident Information System: Dry Creek

There is a fire burning on both sides of the river at Hospital Bar. InciWeb the Incident Information System: Comet Fire

Highway 21 is closed near Lowman.
http://hb.511.idaho.gov/#roadReport...rts,winterDriving,weatherWarnings,otherStates


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

yes active fire zones have flight restrictions, but Indian Creek is well away from any current fires.


----------



## Gardenvalleykayaker (Jul 23, 2011)

Hwy 21 between Boise and lowman & Thus Boundary is now open, as of 9:00 am this morning. Don't have status of 21 from Stanley to boundary.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

Boundary to Stanley on 21 is open. Banks to Lowman 17 will be closed for awhile, lots of guard rails burned from oxbow bend to beyond deadwood and they will probably be replaced before it can open. It is a county road not state highway so funding is big issue. 

Also keep in mind SF canyon will have lots of log hazard potential next time it can be run, which may not be before flows shut off for the year out of deadwood around Labor Day.


----------



## tteton (May 16, 2014)

Shaking the magic eightball!!!!!



boicatr said:


> Banks to Lowman 17 will be closed for awhile, lots of guard rails burned from oxbow bend to beyond deadwood and they will probably be replaced before it can open.


And by a while you're guessing??????????


----------

